# Probleme beim installieren von VLC



## splat (8. April 2004)

Hi, 
ich versuche nun schon seit Tagen den VLC Player auf meinem System zum laufen zu kriegen, nur irgendetwas mache ich wohl falsch...  
Habe Suse 9.0 und sämtliche Libs die vlc benötigt installiert...
Ich entpacke vlc-0.7.1.tar.gz, wechsle in das Verzeichnis und wenn ich dann ./configure versuche, bekomme ich eine Meldung die mir wohl irgendetwas von ffmpeg bemängelt:

...
checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h usability... no
checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h presence... no
checking for ffmpeg/avcodec.h... no
configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h.
marc:/home/marc/.vlc-0.7.1 #

Naja, daraufhin habe ich mir die neuste Version von ffmpeg runtergeladen und gleich installiert.
Ebenfalls ./configure - make - make install
Das ganze lief ohne Probleme, jedoch bekomme ich den obigen Fehler immernoch..

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

Gruss, Marc


----------



## RedWing (8. April 2004)

Das Package was du nachinstalliert hast sollte schon
avcodec.h enthalten.

1.)Wenn dem so ist kann es sein das das configure Script die HeaderFiles nicht findet .
Einfach mal ./configure --help eingeben und schauen ob man das directory mit nem Schalter angeben kann wo die Headerfiles für ffmpeg liegen..

2.)Wenn nicht musst du schauen welches Package das entsprechende Headerfile enthält
hier klicken und suchen.
Wenn du das dann installiert hast weiter mit punkt 1 verfahren.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen..

RedWing


----------



## splat (9. April 2004)

Hallo Redwing!
Danke für deine Antwort!

Du hast Recht, das avcodec.h file ist dabei. Es befindet sich im libavcodec Unterverzeichnis von ffmpeg. Aber wie kann ich da jetzt das Directory angeben? bei ./configure --help kann ich nur sämtliche Sachen ein- bzw ausschalten..
Auf rpmseek.com habe ich ein Paket gefunden das avcodec.h enthält, jedoch wenn ich das installieren möchte, dann fehlt laut kpackage "ffmpeg.0-4-8"  
ich dachte das habe ich schon installiert?

Sorry, habe leider noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Linux..

Grüsse, Marc


----------



## RedWing (11. April 2004)

Kannst du mir mal den Output ./configure --help schicken?
Als alternative für den vlc kann ich dir noch den mplayer empfehlen.
Download saugst du hier 
howto: guckst du dort 
Viel 

Viele Grüße 

RedWing


----------



## Sway (11. April 2004)

Das Tutorial hat nen kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Da steht drin, das man nach der ganzen installation die zusätzlichen Codecs nach /usr/lib/win32 kopieren sollte.

Ich weiss noch, das man entweder beim kompilieren "nachladbare Codecs" aktivieren sollte (hab leider den Befehl nicht im Kopf) *oder* man kopiert diese Codecs vor dem kompilieren in das /usr/lib/win32 Verzeichniss. 

Es kann natürlich sein, das es inzwischen nicht mehr notwendig ist, da es ja ne neue Version gibt.


----------



## splat (13. April 2004)

Hi, 
ich will ja nichts zumüllen.. aber hier ist der Output, den du haben wolltest RedWing 
vielleicht entdeckst du ja etwas...
Danke für den Tip mit dem mplayer, ich werd mir das mal anschauen.. aber mein VLC soll jetzt trotzdem laufen, wenn ich schonmal dabei bin  


# ./configure --help
`configure' configures vlc 0.7.1 to adapt to many kinds of systems.

Usage: ./configure [OPTION]... [VAR=VALUE]...

To assign environment variables (e.g., CC, CFLAGS...), specify them as
VAR=VALUE.  See below for descriptions of some of the useful variables.

Defaults for the options are specified in brackets.

Configuration:
  -h, --help              display this help and exit
      --help=short        display options specific to this package
      --help=recursive    display the short help of all the included pack
ages
  -V, --version           display version information and exit
  -q, --quiet, --silent   do not print `checking...' messages
      --cache-file=FILE   cache test results in FILE [disabled]
  -C, --config-cache      alias for `--cache-file=config.cache'
  -n, --no-create         do not create output files
      --srcdir=DIR        find the sources in DIR [configure dir or `..']

Installation directories:
  --prefix=PREFIX         install architecture-independent files in PREFI
X
                          [/usr/local]
  --exec-prefix=EPREFIX   install architecture-dependent files in EPREFIX
                          [PREFIX]

By default, `make install' will install all the files in
`/usr/local/bin', `/usr/local/lib' etc.  You can specify
an installation prefix other than `/usr/local' using `--prefix',
for instance `--prefix=$HOME'.

For better control, use the options below.

Fine tuning of the installation directories:
  --bindir=DIR           user executables [EPREFIX/bin]
  --sbindir=DIR          system admin executables [EPREFIX/sbin]
  --libexecdir=DIR       program executables [EPREFIX/libexec]
  --datadir=DIR          read-only architecture-independent data [PREFIX/
share]
  --sysconfdir=DIR       read-only single-machine data [PREFIX/etc]
  --sharedstatedir=DIR   modifiable architecture-independent data [PREFIX
/com]
  --localstatedir=DIR    modifiable single-machine data [PREFIX/var]
  --libdir=DIR           object code libraries [EPREFIX/lib]
  --includedir=DIR       C header files [PREFIX/include]
  --oldincludedir=DIR    C header files for non-gcc [/usr/include]
  --infodir=DIR          info documentation [PREFIX/info]
  --mandir=DIR           man documentation [PREFIX/man]

Program names:
  --program-prefix=PREFIX            prepend PREFIX to installed program
names
  --program-suffix=SUFFIX            append SUFFIX to installed program n
ames
  --program-transform-name=PROGRAM   run sed PROGRAM on installed program
 names

System types:
  --build=BUILD     configure for building on BUILD [guessed]
  --host=HOST       cross-compile to build programs to run on HOST [BUILD
]
  --target=TARGET   configure for building compilers for TARGET [HOST]

Optional Features:
  --disable-FEATURE       do not include FEATURE (same as --enable-FEATUR
E=no)
  --enable-FEATURE[=ARG]  include FEATURE [ARG=yes]
  --disable-dependency-tracking Speeds up one-time builds
  --enable-dependency-tracking  Do not reject slow dependency extractors
  --disable-rpath         do not hardcode runtime library paths
  --disable-nls           do not use Native Language Support
  --enable-utf8           unicode utf8 support (default enabled on darwin
/beos/win32)
  --enable-pth            GNU Pth support (default disabled)
  --enable-st             State Threads (default disabled)
  --enable-gprof          gprof profiling (default disabled)
  --enable-cprof          cprof profiling (default disabled)
  --enable-mostly-builtin most modules will be built-in (default disabled
)
  --disable-optimizations disable compiler optimizations (default enabled
)
  --disable-altivec       disable AltiVec optimizations (default enabled
on PPC)
  --enable-debug          debug mode (default disabled)
  --enable-release        activate extra optimizations (default disabled)
  --enable-sout           Stream output modules (default enabled)
  --enable-livedotcom     live.com input plugin (default disabled)
  --enable-dvd            DVD input module (default enabled)
  --enable-dvdread        dvdread input module (default disabled)
  --enable-dvdplay        dvdplay input module (default enabled)
  --enable-dvdnav         dvdnav input module (default enabled)
  --enable-dshow          Win32 DirectShow support (default enabled on Wi
n32)
  --enable-dvbpsi         dvbpsi ts mux and demux module (default enabled
)
  --enable-v4l            Video4Linux input support (default disabled)
  --enable-pvr            PVR cards access module (default disabled)
  --enable-libcdio        CDDA support via libcdio (default enabled)
  --enable-libcddb        CDDB support for CDDAX (default enabled)
  --enable-vcdx           VCD support with Navigation (default enabled)
  --enable-cdda            CDDA plugin support (default enabled)
  --enable-vcd            VCD support for Linux, FreeBSD, MacOS X and Win
32 (default enabled)
  --enable-satellite      satellite card support (default disabled)
  --enable-dvb            DVB-S/T/C card support (default disabled)
  --enable-ogg            Ogg demux support (default enabled)
  --enable-mkv            Matroska demux support (default enabled)
  --enable-mod            Mod demux support (default enabled)
  --enable-mad            libmad module (default enabled)
  --enable-ffmpeg         ffmpeg codec (default enabled)
  --enable-faad           faad codec (default disabled)
  --enable-quicktime      QuickTime module (default enabled on MacOS X)
  --enable-a52            A/52 support with liba52 (default enabled)
  --enable-dts            DTS Coherent Acoustics support with libdts (def
ault enabled)
  --enable-flac           flac decoder support (default disabled)
  --enable-libmpeg2       libmpeg2 decoder support (default enabled)
  --enable-vorbis         Vorbis decoder support (default enabled)
  --enable-tremor         Tremor decoder support (default disabled)
  --enable-speex          Speex decoder support (default enabled)
  --enable-tarkin         experimental tarkin codec (default disabled)
  --enable-theora         experimental theora codec (default disabled)
  --enable-x11            X11 support (default enabled)
  --enable-xvideo         XVideo support (default enabled)
  --enable-sdl            SDL support (default enabled)
  --enable-freetype       freetype support (default enabled)
  --enable-fribidi        fribidi support (default enabled)
  --enable-qte            QT Embedded support (default disabled)
  --enable-directx        Win32 DirectX support (default enabled on Win32
)
  --enable-fb             Linux framebuffer support (default enabled on L
inux)
  --enable-mga            Linux kernel Matrox support (default disabled)
  --enable-svgalib        SVGAlib support (default disabled)
  --enable-ggi            GGI support (default disabled)
  --enable-glide          Glide (3dfx) support (default disabled)
  --enable-aa             aalib output (default disabled)
  --enable-caca           libcaca output (default disabled)
  --enable-wingdi         Win32 GDI module (default enabled on Win32)
  --enable-oss            Linux OSS /dev/dsp support (enabled on Linux)
  --enable-esd            Esound library support (default disabled)
  --enable-arts           aRts sound server (default disabled)
  --enable-alsa           ALSA sound support for Linux (default disabled)
  --enable-waveout        Win32 waveOut module (default enabled on Win32)
  --enable-coreaudio      CoreAudio module (default enabled on MacOS X)
  --enable-skins          Skins interface module (default enabled on Win3
2)
  --enable-skins2         Skins2 interface module (experimental)
  --enable-gtk            Gtk+ support (default enabled)
  --enable-pda          PDA interface needs Gtk2 support (default disable
d)
  --enable-gnome          Gnome interface support (default disabled)
  --enable-wxwindows      wxWindows support (default enabled)
  --enable-qt             Qt interface support (default disabled)
  --enable-kde            KDE interface support (default disabled)
  --enable-opie           Qt embedded interface support (default disabled
)
  --enable-macosx         MacOS X support (default enabled on MacOS X)
  --enable-qnx            QNX RTOS support (default enabled on QNX RTOS)
  --enable-ncurses        ncurses interface support (default disabled)
  --enable-xosd           xosd interface support (default disabled)
  --enable-visual          visualisation plugin (default enabled)
  --enable-goom           goom visualisation plugin (default disabled)
  --enable-slp            SLP service discovery support (default enabled)
  --enable-lirc           lirc support (default disabled)
  --enable-joystick       joystick control (default disabled)
  --enable-corba          corba interface support (default disabled)
  --enable-mozilla        build a vlc-based Mozilla plugin (default disab
led)
  --enable-testsuite      build test modules (default disabled)
  --disable-plugins       make all plugins built-in (default plugins enab
led)

Optional Packages:
  --with-PACKAGE[=ARG]    use PACKAGE [ARG=yes]
  --without-PACKAGE       do not use PACKAGE (same as --with-PACKAGE=no)
  --with-gnu-ld           assume the C compiler uses GNU ld default=no
  --with-libiconv-prefix=DIR  search for libiconv in DIR/include and DIR/
lib
  --without-libiconv-prefix     don't search for libiconv in includedir a
nd libdir
  --with-included-gettext use the GNU gettext library included here
  --with-libintl-prefix=DIR  search for libintl in DIR/include and DIR/li
b
  --without-libintl-prefix     don't search for libintl in includedir and
 libdir

Optimization options:
  --with-tuning=ARCH      enable special tuning for an architecture
                          (default i686 on IA-32 and 750 on PPC)
Input plugins:
    --with-livedotcom-tree=PATH live.com tree for static linking
    --with-dvdcss=PATH    libdvdcss headers and libraries
    --with-dvdcss-tree=PATH libdvdcss tree for static linking
    --with-dvdread=PATH    libdvdread headers and libraries
    --with-dvdread-tree=PATH libdvdread tree for static linking
    --with-dvdplay=PATH    libdvdplay headers and libraries
    --with-dvdplay-tree=PATH libdvdplay tree for static linking
    --with-dvdnav-config-path=PATH dvdnav-config path (default search in
\$PATH)
    --with-dvbpsi=PATH    libdvbpsi headers and libraries
    --with-dvbpsi-tree=PATH libdvbpsi tree for static linking
    --with-v4l=PATH       path to a v4l-enabled kernel tree
    --with-dvb=PATH       path to a dvb- and v4l2-enabled kernel tree
Codec plugins:
    --with-mad=PATH       path to libmad
    --with-mad-tree=PATH  mad tree for static linking
    --with-ffmpeg-mp3lame   if ffmpeg has been compiled with mp3lame supp
ort
    --with-ffmpeg-faac      if ffmpeg has been compiled with faac support
    --with-ffmpeg-tree=PATH ffmpeg tree for static linking
    --with-faad-tree=PATH faad tree for static linking
    --with-a52=PATH       a52 headers and libraries
    --with-a52-tree=PATH  a52dec tree for static linking
    --with-dts-tree=PATH  libdts tree for static linking
    --with-libmpeg2-tree=PATH libmpeg2 tree for static linking
    --with-tarkin-tree=PATH tarkin tree for static linking
Video plugins:
    --with-sdl-config-path=PATH sdl-config path (default search in \$PATH
)
    --with-sdl-prefix=PATH path to libsdl (needed for cross-compiling),
                               e.g use as:
                               --with-sdl-prefix=/usr/local/arm/2.95.3/ar
m-linux/usr)
    --with-freetype-config-path=PATH freetype-config path (default search
 in \$PATH)
    --with-fribidi-config-path=PATH fribidi-config path (default search i
n \$PATH)
    --with-qte=PATH       Qt Embedded headers and libraries
    --with-directx=PATH   Win32 DirectX headers
    --with-ggi=PATH       path to libggi
    --with-glide=PATH     path to libglide
    --with-caca-config-path=PATH caca-config path (default search in \$PA
TH)
Audio plugins:
Interface plugins:
    --with-xml2-config-path=PATH xml2-config path (default search in \$PA
TH)
    --with-gtk-config-path=PATH gtk-config path (default search in \$PATH
)
    --with-wx-config-path=PATH wx-config path (default search in \$PATH)
    --with-goom-tree=PATH goom tree for static linking (required)
    --with-slp=PATH       libslp headers and libraries
    --with-orbit-config-path=PATH orbit-config path (default search in \$                                                                                   PATH)
Misc options:
  --with-words=endianness set endianness (big or little)
    --with-mozilla-sdk-path=PATH path to win32 mozilla sdk

Some influential environment variables:
  CC          C compiler command
  CFLAGS      C compiler flags
  LDFLAGS     linker flags, e.g. -L<lib dir> if you have libraries in a
              nonstandard directory <lib dir>
  CPPFLAGS    C/C++ preprocessor flags, e.g. -I<include dir> if you have
              headers in a nonstandard directory <include dir>
  CPP         C preprocessor
  CXX         C++ compiler command
  CXXFLAGS    C++ compiler flags
  CXXCPP      C++ preprocessor

Use these variables to override the choices made by `configure' or to hel                                                                                   p
it to find libraries and programs with nonstandard names/locations.


----------



## RedWing (16. April 2004)

Ist zwar ein bisschen spät aber vielleicht list dus ja trotzdem noch:

Also hab mir das Output mal angesehen.

Versuchs mal mit 
./configure  --with-ffmpeg-tree=/Pfad/zu/ffmpegInstallationsverzeichniss
(Kuck aber bitte vorher ob das entsprechende Includefile in einem dortigen Unterverz
irgendwo rumschwirrt)

zu komplilieren.

Viel Erfolg und Gruß

RedWing


----------



## splat (16. April 2004)

na klar lese ich das noch  
danke das du mir noch hilfst!
also irgendwie hat das mit dem ffmpeg installen nicht geklappt.. 
habe mir jetzt das neuste rpm gezogen und installiert, und siehe da es geht!
jetzt habe ich nur das nächste problem mit "postproc"
was ist denn das schon wieder? :///
ne idee?

checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h usability... yes
checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h presence... yes
checking for ffmpeg/avcodec.h... yes
checking postproc/postprocess.h usability... no
checking postproc/postprocess.h presence... no
checking for postproc/postprocess.h... no
configure: error: Missing header file postproc/postprocess.h.

gruss, marc


----------



## RedWing (16. April 2004)

//Offtopic
Aller Anfang ist schwer und deswegen helf ich immer gerne, wenn die
Leute vor dem geldgefrässigen Bill Gates reisaus nehmen wollen 
//Offtopic

Keine Ahnug

Schau mal ob du hier 
was findest.

Gruß RedWing


----------



## splat (18. April 2004)

*g* 
hab mir das rpm gezogen und installiert... jetzt kommt nur wieder der fehler mit ffmpeg  

checking for ffmpeg/avcodec.h... yes
checking postproc/postprocess.h usability... yes
checking postproc/postprocess.h presence... yes
checking for postproc/postprocess.h... yes
checking for avcodec_init in -lavcodec... no
configure: error: Could not find ffmpeg on your system: you may get it from http://ffmpeg.sf.net/ (cvs version is recommended). Alternatively you can use --disable-ffmpeg to disable the ffmpeg plugins.

oder soll ichs einfach mal disablen?
wofür brauch ich denn ffmpeg? ists überhaupt notwendig?

- Marc


----------



## mathiu (19. April 2004)

ffmpeg ist eine Library zur Konvertierung von audio/video in mpeg-formaten.

soweit ich weiss verwendet vlc aber auch zb. libmad als mp3-library...und falls man ffmpeg einfach rausnehmen kann, dann wird es wohl alternative Bibliotheken zur Konvertierung geben..

Ich würds einfach mal rausnehmen, kompilieren und dann versuchen, dvd, mp3 und ein mpeg1-video abzuspielen..falls das alles klappt sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.


----------



## splat (20. April 2004)

ok, ich hab es jetzt installiert per: 

./configure --disable-ffmpeg 
make
make install 

hat soweit alles geklappt.. nur wie starte ich den player jetzt *gg* *duck*

- Marc


----------



## RedWing (25. April 2004)

Also eigentlich sollte das binary in /usr/local/bin oder /usr/local/vlc/bin liegen
Also dorthin wecheln und ./vlcplayer aufrufen 
Wenn du dort nicht immer hin wechseln willst einfach in deine .bashrc in deinem Homeverz. (wenn du die bash benutzt) folgenden EIntrag hinzufügen:

export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/vlc/bin

Somit erweiterst du deine PATH variable nach jedem start der Bash sprich der Console um diesen Pfad und dein System kennt dann den Befehl vlcplayer
Und dann einfach mit vlcplayer starten...

Gruß RedWing


----------



## splat (2. Mai 2004)

Hi RedWing!
war die letzten Wochen nicht zu Hause, daher erst jetzt meine Antwort:

in /usr/local/bin/ habe ich nur ein "vlc" und ein "vlc-config". Wenn ich vlc ausführen möchte kommt das hier:

marc:/usr/local/bin # ./vlc
VLC media player 0.7.1 Bond
Remote control interface initialized, `h' for help

also der Player läuft so wie es aussieht.. nur in der Konsole 
Ist das so normal? Oder kann ich da irgendwie auf eine grafische Oberfläche umschalten?
in "vlc-config" sehe ich davon nichts.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## RedWing (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Splat
also ich starte den mplayer ausschliesslich über die Konsole
mplayer -options film.avi

Beim mplayer gibt es auch ne GUI die man mit einkompilieren muss, weiß nicht
wie das beim vlc player ist, schau einfach mal auf deren homepage
Und wenn du die Oberfläche doch nicht magst einfach vlc --help ist dein freund 

Viele Grüsse 

RedWing


----------



## splat (8. Mai 2004)

Hi RedWing!

die Geschichte mit VLC habe ich jetzt aufgegeben! er läuft zwar, aber das mit den GUI`s ist so ne Sache. Hab dafür noch keine richtige gefunden die läuft :-/

Naja, hab mir jetzt mal den mplayer installiert und siehe da, er geht einwandfrei.. ohne Meckereien!  
Jetzt kommt nur die selbe Frage für den mplayer.. wie geht denn das jetzt mit der GUI?
Auf der Homepage sehe ich gar nichts. Dort gibt es zwar Screenshots en masse, aber keinen Hinweis wo ich die GUI downloaden kann.

Unter Google finde ich auch nichts richtiges.
so weit ich weiss muss ich die ja mit einkompilieren?
Hast du vielleicht eine Idee, oder kannst du mir was empfehlen?

Gruss, Marc


----------



## RedWing (8. Mai 2004)

Guckst du hier 
unter skins....

Augen auf beim Eierkauf 

Aber wie schon gesagt GUIs bringens nicht wirklich du kannst auch alles über die Konsole machen... mplayer --help ist dein freund

Gruß

RedWing


----------

